# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Guidelines for Facilities Staff to follow for safety of displayed artworks

## GoochieGirl

Hello, PACCIN People!  I am new to this forum and hoping some of you may be willing to share a document and/or advice about protecting displayed artworks from Facilities staff and contractors.  I am the Collections Manager/Registrar and I would like to draw up some guidelines for our Facilities department, covering points such as:  Touch-up painting on baseboards and ends of walls (our preparators do the touch-ups on wall areas near artworks), changing batteries in exit signs above or near artworks, spot-spraying when cleaning gallery floors, moving ladders in/out of the galleries, etc.  If you have anything to share, I would be most grateful!  Thanks.

----------

